# Pump for my sump



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

Need between 400-500gph. Looking at Viaaqua 1800 or Marineland Maxi Jet 1800... what's the differance besides price?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

The name. Personally I would go marine land for they have a good reputation. Up to you.

Remember you get what you pay for.(usually)


----------

